# Bank is in trouble



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

A bank has a large four lane over hang. The last two warmer days allowed the heavy snow load collected in the valley to melt and build up 6-8 inches 10'x30' just before the drive through next to the building. 

Dangerous situation

200 - 300 pound of salt and calcium was applied it due to cold temps now not breaking up.

Any thoughts


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The architect is\was an idiot.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

My thought too !

I was thinking of selling them a heated self draining pad . Put it in during the summer. And heat tape the roof. They are going to have an accident


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1975521 said:


> The architect is\was an idiot.


Its like the Meijers near me...The overhang is a half oval plexy glass....Snow slides off of it all the time...The solution....There is a sign saying watch for falling snow....:laughing:

That way you can look up and see the snow hitting you....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The one by me has metal roofs over the cart storage areas. They've had caution tape blocking it off this week. 

Amazing that architects are so clueless.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The architects, the building authority and the owners are all to blame. They want something that is appealing over practical. Same with parking lots full of curbs, islands and green spaces.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

And then we are to blame when ice is an issue.

Lucky for me most are intelligent enough to understand the reason


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Not everyone is that understanding, especially if they have a fall. You should snap a couple pics of it just in case. These are building maintenance issues.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Great point


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I had to put cones and caution tape up at a site cuz owner is too cheap to clean roof and now whole back walk has 10 inches thick ice across whole walk 
App 400 feet 
He thought that was included in price 
Even if we clean it today next eek everyday above freezing and then below freezing every night


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Local shell gas station here has an overhang that has been braced up with 2x8s due to ice and snow on it.
Even better, that it has been dripping on the front steps for over a month causing the steps to be unusable, and taped off.
I do see the manager spending a good deal of time with an ice chisel and shoveling around the diesel pumps.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guess you walk in then.


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

Having the same issues with a plaza that we do. Its had a ton of leaks in the roof, icing on the sidewalk at nigh since the drains are plugged. Then finally last night the canopy in front of one store collapsed. Luckily it was only the material that was used to cover the framing. The store had to close early because of the mess and wires everywhere.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Now....they are asking if we will remove the ice and snow from the roof. 

How much should I charge an hour ? Or should I just quote them 10 g ??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

On a Call;1975815 said:


> Now....they are asking if we will remove the ice and snow from the roof.
> 
> How much should I charge an hour ? Or should I just quote them 10 g ??


Past,give them a number to a roofing company.This ay if something happens you can't be blamed.I'll bet your insurance don't cover it anyways.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Insurance ?? what is that ? 

Like I tell the guys...just remember, you are fired before you hit the ground.

Good point...though, I was not really interested even though I like the thought of falling ice.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

On a Call;1975888 said:


> Insurance ?? what is that ?
> 
> Like I tell the guys...just remember, you are fired before you hit the ground.


Dock that ***** a days pay.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Ha...I remember that quote. I never have used it....it might be time  .


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

LapeerLandscape;1975553 said:


> The architects, the building authority and the owners are all to blame. They want something that is appealing over practical. Same with parking lots full of curbs, islands and green spaces.


All of those curbs, islands and spaces are there to help deter criminals from targeting the location. The harder it is for them to flee, the less appealing it is to them. They want a quick and easy exit.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Laszlo Almasi;1976041 said:


> All of those curbs, islands and spaces are there to help deter criminals from targeting the location. The harder it is for them to flee, the less appealing it is to them. They want a quick and easy exit.


That must be why our local church has so many islands


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I put in my contract this year that ice and snow deposits not from precipitation are not my responsibility...it's worded a little better than that, but it takes away the responsibility of snow falling off the roof, ice from the roof, if someone cleans their car off and throws the snow in a driving lane or walkway, firetruck leaks water...etc. In most cases I cover the service, but I don't patrol the site outside of 24 hours following an event. I don't care about covering the work, I just didn't want to take on the liability of looking for hazards. I noticed last year a lot of roof dripping and since I didn't specify in my contract I kept treating the walkways daily and vowed to never take on that kind of liability again.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hell I'd love to put Icemelt down daily, that's one of my most profitable services I have.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Beanz...I would also if it were not for the fact this is a contract set up with a seasonal price.

I am not so worried about the salting as much as the liability. This is outside my scope.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

On a Call;1976239 said:


> Beanz...I would also if it were not for the fact this is a contract set up with a seasonal price.
> 
> I am not so worried about the salting as much as the liability. This is outside my scope.


First year I did seasonal I did that, now it's seasonal for plowing, all salt/sand/Icemelt is added onto the flat fee.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Laszlo Almasi;1976041 said:


> All of those curbs, islands and spaces are there to help deter criminals from targeting the location. The harder it is for them to flee, the less appealing it is to them. They want a quick and easy exit.


Not saying you're wrong, but around here its because it's basically a building code. For every X amount of parking spaces created you have to plant one tree. Not saying it doesn't look nice, but I have a couple lots that would be SO much easier if it wasn't for them. Its funny because there is a store around here with probably a 5 or 6 acre lot with a islands with two trees on each throughout it. Then there is one spot in the middle about 30' x 30' with 20 or so crummy trees crammed into it. You know they got done and didn't meet the ratio of parking spaces to trees so they threw that in to keep the township happy, lol.

Sorry to get the thread off topic, but yes that's a tough one. I agree with pawning this one off a a roofing company. Last thing you want is a "You messed up our roof" phone call come April.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

On a Call;1975815 said:


> Now....they are asking if we will remove the ice and snow from the roof.
> 
> How much should I charge an hour ? Or should I just quote them 10 g ??


Entirely different ballgame removing snow from a roof. I would imagine the guys on the east coast have learned a lot this year about this. I have been asked previously. I looked into it. Not my thing. Before a guy gets on a commercial structure to move ice/snow, you need to do a lot of things. 1) Consult a structural engineer to see where you can stand, where you can move snow, etc. 2) Talk to your insurance agent to see how much more it is going to cost you. 3) Walk away and let someone else take the liability for falling through the roof, making the roof collapse, or getting someone hurt.

This is a very basic explanation. I could have screwed up some of the terms. Might not be "structural engineer" but it is some type of engineer. The point is: Did NOT seem worth the added risk for me to remove snow from a roof.


----------

